# Sage touch



## annemarie. (8 mo ago)

Hi, I bought sage touch about 6 weeks ago. All was going really well out of box with no adjustments to settings.
Then 2 weeks ago it started to act up. 

Thought maybe needed new beans so got some fresh, followed lots of posts on here and adjusted settings until finally yesterday I got a good cup again. 

Then went to make another today with exact same settings, machine made weird sound and again coffee came out like creme. 

I have no idea what's going wrong, I've read so many threads and watched so many YouTube videos. 

Getting frustrating now. 

Appreciate any advice, this girl needs her coffee 😴😄


----------



## annemarie. (8 mo ago)

Today's pour in pic


----------



## Jonathon White (Dec 7, 2021)

Why did you think it needed new beans??? Have your given the hopper and grinder a good clean. Before adding new beans I would have given it a few cycles to check nothing it stuck in and everything is running ok.


----------



## annemarie. (8 mo ago)

Had a large bag for about a month so thought not fresh.
Went an bought a new bag - smaller this time and wasted the entire thing trying to get a good coffee.

I noticed a clunking sound coming from it today when brewing.

Will try speak with Sage tomorrow I reckon


----------

